

Applicative by the ACM - jcr
http://applicative.acm.org/index.html

======
scott_s
This speaker list is _excellent_. As a systems researcher, I'm not the target
audience (which appears to be non-researchers), but I would love to attend the
entire Systems track.

------
willvarfar
Nice to see ACM trying to be relevant again :)

~~~
dan-silver
Too late IMO. Just disbanded my universities ACM student chapter.

~~~
willvarfar
_Who_ disabled it? You, or the ACM?

~~~
dan-silver
Our members, officers, and faculty advisers voted to disband it.

